# Benefits of Bachelor's in culinary arts?



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I've heard all sorts of opinions, like "you dont need a degree at all" or "just get your AA" or "go for BA, it will put you way ahead of most everyone"
Well i've narrowed it down to AA or BA, so what do you all think are the benefits of having a bachelor's? Is it worth the extra two years? I appreciate any info or a point in the right direction, if this has been discussed before...
Thanks!


----------



## dcifan2k (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Kate,
My name is Mike what I have heard is that having you bachelors is a really good idea, when I went to the fly-in program with Johnson and Wales they were telling us that some really well trained chefs were coming in to get there degrees because they were finding out that they can't move much firther in their career without a degree. so I am planning to obtain my bachelors. I hope this helps in you any way possible.

Sincerley
Michael:chef:


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Especially if it is a Bachelors in Culinary Techniques AND Restaurant Management!


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I plan to go for my bachelor's, but I don't think I'll panic if I end up just getting the associates. I don't even know exactly what I want to do when I get out of school. I guess I'll take it as it comes and see what seems best for me.
I just got acceptance to live on campus at Johnson and Wales which is a big relief, as time was running out to find an apartment.
Thanks for everyone's support!


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Kate, Congrats and Good Luck in your new adventure. I'm a graduate of J & W class of 83'. And found it to be very rewarding. As for as getting your BA I feel that it, for nothing else looks good on your resume. I chose to get my BA from another school as I was paying for my own education and as you know J & W is expensive. As an employer I look for a degree. not because I think you have to have a degree to know what you are doing but to show me that you can set a goal and stick to it. That is important, at least to me. A BA just shows a higher goal. Also, alot of industries won't even talk to you w/o a BA.
When in school please do your best and put your all into your education. Ask questions, go the extra mile really do the work and who knows maybe one day you'll be working for me at one of my projects. BTW, please pay attention in facility management class. Good Luck


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for your words of support. I really hope I can push myself to do this. I am a shy and laid back person and I know I really have to get myself known out there. I hope I don't get 'lost in the crowd'.
I appreciate any tips--I know I should volunteer for everything I can, join clubs, be an active participant and all that.


----------



## piper halliwell (Jun 22, 2002)

Hey, KateW! 

I know exactly what you mean. I'm really alike you. I'm shy and i prefer a low profile . It's hard to not "get lost in the crowd". 

But, i think that you have to do all you can to get noticed. I think that volunteering is a good option. I always do that when i can. 
I wish you good luck on your Bachelord!!!!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hi Kate, I hope everything went well with your transcripts. The answer to your question is both yes, and no. Bachelor's in culinary arts is not much more help in the back of the house. In fact, you might find that you learn more from working as a cook than from having an Associates degree.

That being said, a Bachelor's degree opens the doors for many more opportunities. If, for example, you manage to squeeze in a food processing class and a food science class (both upper division) you might stand a better chance at getting a position as a research chef, or perhaps get into technical sales at a large corporation.

A Bachelor's degree also opens doors to graduate school. I know several chefs with MBA's who do very well for themselves. Should you decide to teach, you might want to obtain your Ph.D ed along the way.

Wishing you good luck in your journey,

Kuan


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Another quick tip Kate. Please DO get your associates on the way to a Bachelor's. This works in your favor should you decide to transfer to another school or decide that you want a job.

Kuan


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks for the tip--you do automatically get an AA after two years. Then you can go on to the BA program if you want to, and if you did well enough.


----------

